# Toy poodle having puppies



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi, it’s been years since l posted on this site, but with everything that this world is going through at this time, l wondered if you would like to share this gift my toy poodle is giving me.
My bitch is one of the five dogs l own, her mum being one and her two brothers, l could not bear to part with her pups,they have given us so much joy. Luna is a beautiful loving loyal bitch who as stole many hearts just like her siblings, so after many requests from friends and family l decided to put her into pup, l found a lovely stud dog who his extensively tested and should give her healthy puppies.
I had her scanned yesterday, expecting 1-2 puppies so was in shock to be told she is carrying 5, due on the 29th Jan.
I’m not looking for homes for the pups as they are going to close family and friends.
Please let me know if you would like to share our journey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Five puppies from a toy! That is incredible. Please do post photos.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes, I want to follow puppies. Need pictures, pictures, pictures.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness. That's a big litter for a toy.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Please do post pictures and keep us updated.


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Gosh that took me a while to work out how to post the scan picture. I must say l was in shock when we was told 5 l own her mum and she was one of one and her one and only litter was of three. 
Her belly as just seemed to have appeared from hardly noticeable to baby belly over night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Mum to be is the one sticking her tongue out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Think there is no mistaking which one she is now, that was just taken, she is due 4 weeks as of today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m hoping your girl has a healthy pregnancy. It sounds as if you already have some experience with this? Please do continue to share pics and her progress. 
Your dogs are adorable. I love the tongue pic of the mom to be. She’s doing what I think is called a clover tongue?


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes I’ve had some experience, many years ago l bred from my Dalmatian, then l had the litter from her mum just over 3 years ago, an entirely different experience though. The Veterinary nurse who scanned her offered me help if l need it and my vets is a 5 minute drive away.
I’m trying to be over prepared, purchasing everything l might need just in case, she is my first priority then heathy pups the next.
Clover tongue l had never heard of , had to google it and yes that what she’s doing, l have a few photos of her doing it and did not realise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

We are now on day 57 and all prepared for the coming arrivals, she seems so large to me as she as always been very slim, the puppies are very active and she’s really slowed down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

They have arrived, all beautiful and healthy, 3 red boys and 2 black girls, and a very happy and proud mum










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations! They look very healthy and contented, and so does Mum!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations. I'm glad everyone is healthy.


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations. So cute.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mom’s eyes are so soft and sweet. Congratulations on the healthy litter.


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Mom’s eyes are so soft and sweet. Congratulations on the healthy litter.


Thank you, so nice that you noticed what l see when l look at her, she as the most sweetest nature.
Can l also say l love following your threads with Peggy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Mum and puppies still doing well, l had planned to keep her away from her siblings and give her some privacy, so we spend 2 weeks before the birth in a whelping box in my spare room , only when she went into Labour she would not stay there and ended up having her puppies in the bed she shares with my others dogs. Luckily the other dogs understood something was happening and kept out the room and stayed with my husband in our living room.
She’s now in a whelping box surrounded by a pen, she is very protective of them but let’s them take a quick peek now and again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

amead0703 said:


> Thank you, so nice that you noticed what l see when l look at her, she as the most sweetest nature.
> Can l also say l love following your threads with Peggy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m so glad. Thanks for saying that.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Congrats on the safe delivery. Mama poodle and her pups are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Been a upsetting and stressful few days , but hopefully things are looking up again.
On Saturday evening Luna ( the pups mum ) became very unwell, she was panting heavily and her back legs went into spasms, all this happened rather quickly, as soon l notice the spasms we raced to the vets. 
It was not my normal vets, as it was out of hours we travelled to the nearest one open, they rushed her in.
With the Covid l was shown to a little cordoned off area to wait, only l was allowed in and my daughter in law had to wait in the car. After about 30 mins l was informed her calcium had dropped and she was very dehydrated, l gave to go ahead to do whatever was needed. They told me there was a small chance we could lose her, but to stay as if everything went well l would be able to bring her home as her puppies would need her. It was a very long 45 minutes before the vet came to see me. She was ok but they had nearly lost her twice so needed to keep her over night.
I returned home in a state but l needed to be ok for her pups, me and my daughter in law supplemented them with the puppy formula and Luna’s mum Molly laid with them all night.
I got two phone calls through the night to say she was doing well but not out of the woods as yet, the nurse had took a shine to her and cuddled her all night. That made my heart swell to know she was not alone.
The following morning l was able to collect her and bring her home to her puppies, l dressed her in a baby vest to stop the pups from suckling and she was happy to lay with them. I fed them every 2-3 hours , she was not happy with me doing this but accepted it.
Two days later another vets visit shows she’s on the road to recovery, her calcium levels are now good but I’m going to supplement the puppies and let her feed them a few times a day. She is also on calcium tablets 3 times a day for at least the next 6 months.
I’ve not left her side since she had the puppies and don’t know when l will ext see my bed [emoji23] or a full nights sleep but she is worth every minute of it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you for sharing the highs and lows. I’m so happy your girl was able to get such excellent care. Bless that nurse’s heart.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww I am glad she is doing well, my vet always had me give calcium and or cottage cheese beginning about a week before delivery. I think that helped avoid low calcium levels. In any case glad she is on the road to recovery.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad you were watching her carefully and were able to get her into such an attentive vet's office.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I remember it used to always be known as "milk fever", and explained as typically affecting really good mothers who produce so much milk they strip their own bodies of calcium. I'm glad you caught it in time and the vets were able to pull her through - and that the puppies had the grandmama there to keep them warm.


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Well, my week as passed in a blur, sleepless nights a bottles.
I found myself looking for signs constantly in Luna and could not let myself relax, but after another set of blood tests and everything is good , l can now relax.
The puppies are coming on so well, they will be 3 week old Saturday/ Sunday so we are going to have a go at lapping and try some puppy mousse.
Luna is not producing much milk but they still have the occasional suckle, she is eating a puppy mousse herself , when l offer it to her the puppies seem very interested and want to get to the bowl.
Thank you all for your very kind messages, it’s lovely being able to chat to other’s who understand.
I thought l did everything possible to keep her healthy up to the puppies being born, she swapped onto puppy food at 6 weeks, also tried her with cottage cheese which she turned her nose up too.
We are on the home straight now and everything is looking up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

They are looking very bonny - a credit to your care!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Glad to hear all is going well and the puppies came thru so nicely. Good job.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

What sweet looking babies. I am so exited to watch them grow


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This thread has been very educational. It's sobering to consider how close you came to losing your girl, and how hard you are working to keep the whole gang healthy. I'm very glad to hear she is improving under your attentive care.


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

The puppies are now coming up to 5 weeks and l really don’t know where the time goes.
All is well and the puppies have taken to weaning really well, and mum is still keeping well. She just feeds through the night now but she is hardly producing any milk now.
Been wanting to post pictures but noticed I’ve only got videos, they are so adventurous now and wanting to play and explore their surroundings. So this afternoon I’ve taken a few photos to introduce you to each one.









Here is Wiinnie








This is Mabel who seems very camera shy and intent and chewing my fingers.








This is Odin








This is Teddy.








And lastly, this is Whiskey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh Oh Oh bitty baby puppiezzzzz!!

I'd missed the harrowing middle of your thread. I'm so glad to know that this has all turned out well. You and Luna and her mum all quite the team and how wonderful that you found just the right care for Luna when it was needed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Please pop Odin in the mail for me.  Absolute darlings.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am torn between Winnie and Mabel - thanks for the puppy fix!


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

6 weeks now and time for a wash, dry and trim.
They are coming on really well and we are having plenty of playtime, nothing much getting done in the home, lots of puppy time instead.
Luna is spending most of her days away from them, just popping in when she hears a cry or playtime, she is no longer spending the night with them put can’t wait to greet them in the morning.
Weaning is going well, they are still having their food soaked, l put some out dry just after playtime to share with the rest of our dogs and they are happy to hoover it up.
Here is some photos after their trim . Odin’s new parents did not want him having his face trimmed.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

A puppypalooza!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A lovely litter - it must have been stressful and hard work hand rearing, but there are going to be a lot of happy families in a few weeks' time!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

They are lovely. You have worked so hard with them. Their families will be so lucky.


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Thank you for your lovely replies.
Luckily l took early retirement at the end of December ( l must have known ) l could not have managed with work as well.
I did not mind the sleepless nights sleeping on the sofa, the worry and stress over Luna was very overwhelming, l do treat them like children and will do anything for them.
All of my dogs have been amazing, l think they all understand what was happening and behaved perfectly, they are all enjoying the playtime with them now.
It will be a sad time when they do go to their new families but l know they will be very much loved, three of the five are going to family and friends, the other two to to lovely homes with very excited parents awaiting them.
They are going to leave over a two week period ( hoping it will be better for Luna ) rather than them all going at once.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

Almost 8 weeks and nearly time to go to their forever homes. Fully weaned , very active and into everything. All enjoying some much needed sun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It will be so hard to say goodbye!


----------

